# Need a Taxi



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Who does snakes? 14 bells. For reference, I'm 5'9 my truck is a 2500hd...



















Sent from the tree stand...


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

If you weren't so short he'd look bigger...

Biggun' though, regardless.

Jim


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

jim t said:


> If you weren't so short he'd look bigger...
> 
> Biggun' though, regardless.
> 
> Jim


Hahahaha!!!! I don't care who you are!!! That shit is funny! Sorry Val...but he busted your ass pretty good!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

James Fink said:


> Hahahaha!!!! I don't care who you are!!! That shit is funny! Sorry Val...but he busted your ass pretty good!


Yeah just like I busted your ass last night on the pool table... I do look short though...damn..

Sent from the tree stand...


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey...every dog has its day...last night was your lucky "day"...I will take mine in the woods biatch!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I hope you kept the skin. Beautiful Snake. I'm only 5'7", I know. Pool, who shoots pool?


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Skip can shoot a game of pool...doesn't hurt he has his own table either...

that's a BIG ol' mean, dead snake...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

He's on ice. I was serious. I wanna get mounted...

Sent from the tree stand...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

What??? Espo is Black???


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

nah, I'm just kidding. That's a huge snake. Congrats. I killed one when I was 15 and ate the thing. Tasted just like...you guessed it...chicken.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

espo16 said:


> He's on ice. I was serious. I wanna get mounted...
> 
> Sent from the tree stand...


You wanna get WHAT?

Are you a P-3 guy too? That would male sense though...


Jim


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Ron Vanderpol up in Molino did one of my rattlesnakes for me. Did an awesome job on it too!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Shit... I meant I want to get IT mounted... Yes everyone... It's ok. Espo is black....and he kills more deer than alot of folks. And he drinks beer. And he drives a truck. And he dips. And he wears a camo hat everyday. And he can shoot the nuts off a squirrel with a bow at 42 yds...

Sent from the tree stand...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Shit... I meant I want to get IT mounted... Yes everyone... It's ok. Espo is black....
> 
> Sent from the tree stand...


I hope you know I was totally kidding. I was thinking in an eddie Murphy voice when I typed that.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Yeah just like I busted your ass last night on the pool table... I do look short though...damn..
> 
> Sent from the tree stand...


Hey what you and fink do on the pool table on your own time is your own business...we like to keep PFF a clean, family enviroment though :thumbsup:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Spooney,

I'm absolutely sure Espo can take a joke... I've never met the man, but knowing his "friends", I'll bet he is waiting for us to say something silly, then he will pounce... and it won't be pretty.

Jim


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> Hey what you and fink do on the pool table on your own time is your own business...we like to keep PFF a clean, family enviroment though...:thumbsup:


That's funny right there.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

jim t said:


> Spooney,
> 
> I'm absolutely sure Espo can take a joke... I've never met the man, but knowing his "friends", I'll bet he is waiting for us to say something silly, then he will pounce... and it won't be pretty.
> 
> Jim


I was thinking he would have a good comeback, then got scared that he might not know I was kidding. You never know and I just wanted to be safe.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> Hey what you and fink do on the pool table on your own time is your own business...


Alright Capt. You do NOT want the CHIEF come out.... Do you know what my wallet says? BAD MOTHER F#@$&!!!

Sent from the tree stand...


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Alright Capt. You do NOT want the CHIEF come out....
> 
> Sent from the tree stand...


I won't ask, as long as you won't tell :whistling:


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Matter of fact... I'm so bad, I put James Fink on deer...

Sent from the tree stand...


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

jspooney said:


> What??? Espo is Black???


Lol I knew this one was coming....Val I was gonna get me one today to he was in the road I got out the truck and he had just went in the brush and I turned around for two seconds to get somethin to whack him with and when I turned back around he was gone. They blend in really good ima shoot u a pm to


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

jmunoz said:


> Lol I knew this one was coming....Val I was gonna get me one today to he was in the road I got out the truck and he had just went in the brush and I turned around for two seconds to get somethin to whack him with and when I turned back around he was gone. They blend in really good ima shoot u a pm to


WAIT, are you saying black people blend in too much?

Jim


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Jesus Christ...here boys... drink this with me...cheers...









Sent from the tree stand...


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

5'9"...........right...


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Matt Mcleod said:


> 5'9"...........right...


Wait... what?...

Funny,

Jim


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

So how high over your head did you have to hold the camera to get the picture of the snake on the hood of your truck Espo?! Or was that taken from the tree stand too..


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok... Ok... I lied. 5'8 3/4.... You got me...

Sent from the tree stand...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Austin said:


> So how high over your head did you have to hold the camera to get the picture of the snake on the hood of your truck Espo?! Or was that taken from the tree stand too..


That was a good one... I would have a comeback but I gotta shit...wait one...

Sent from the tree stand...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Alright, you kill shit, drink beer, shoot pool, drive a truck and dip. Do you swim?

In all seriousness, that is a pretty good rattlesnake. Pretty good fried.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

espo16 said:


> That was a good one... I would have a comeback but I gotta shit...wait one...
> 
> Sent from the tree stand...


Ol' bubble guts strikes again!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

LoL...good one Mike...


----------



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

espo16 said:


> Shit... I meant I want to get IT mounted... Yes everyone... It's ok. Espo is black....and he kills more deer than alot of folks. And he drinks beer. And he drives a truck. And he dips. And he wears a camo hat everyday. And he can shoot the nuts off a squirrel with a bow at 42 yds...
> 
> That is good stuff right there. I played college ball and was the minority on the team being white. I was surprised at how many of my black teammates hunted and fished. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

Matt Mcleod said:


> 5'9"...........right...


how the heck does he get in that big ol' truck at the monstrous 5'9:?!?!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jspooney said:


> What??? Espo is Black???


I know....I woulda put money on Mexican. Here's a pic from our club of a celebrity hunting man of color. Surprisingly hardly anybody recognizes him from this picture


----------



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

one of the best pound for pound boxers in his prime! 

Roy J!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jdog said:


> one of the best pound for pound boxers in his prime!
> 
> Roy J!


Yessir. He was a guest, not a member. We tried to get him to join so that we could put him in charge of "rule enforcement"


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK, I'm throwing it!!!!








Just cause I gotta crick in my neck fer the 2nd picture!!!!


Heck we scouted the field trial area all morning yesterday, walked a few wet areas and saw no snakes!!! of course some areas were waist deep so I probably stepped over a few!!!!:blink::thumbsup:


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok here's the deal. Yes I can swim Mike... Actually saved someone from drowning...your mom...when she was pregnant with you... Shoulda let her drown... I'm not your stereotypical "black" guy... I don't listen to rap music (anymore). My pants fit (except for my huntin clothes because I layer) I didn't vote for Obama. My mom is Mexican so someone was half right..And I don't like chicken or watermelon... Ok that was a lie... I do like chicken and watermelon...But I can say that. You can't.... :wink:

Sent from the tree stand...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Lol...


----------



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

espo16 said:


> Ok here's the deal. Yes I can swim Mike... Actually saved someone from drowning...your mom...when she was pregnant with you... Shoulda let her drown... I'm not your stereotypical "black" guy... I don't listen to rap music (anymore). My pants fit (except for my huntin clothes because I layer) I didn't vote for Obama. My mom is Mexican so someone was half right..And I don't like chicken or watermelon... Ok that was a lie... I do like chicken and watermelon...But I can say that. You can't.... :wink:
> 
> Sent from the tree stand...


that is some funny stuff right there!


----------



## inshoreJAM (Aug 2, 2009)

Dude this thread has gone places I didn't think it could! Congrats on takin out that pig of a snake there espo. I reckon I'm kinda like Michael Jackson, it don't matter if you're black or white!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

inshoreJAM said:


> Dude this thread has gone places I didn't think it could! Congrats on takin out that pig of a snake there espo. I reckon I'm kinda like Michael Jackson, it don't matter if you're black or white!


Eeeeeeheee-heee! (grabbing crotch)


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Jdog said:


> that is some funny stuff right there!


Yessir...it is!!! heck, there are a few black folks I know that are bigger ******** then me!!!! It's all good!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

All I have say is: you're my boy Blue! Your my boy. Nice rattler


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

I wonder how long this thread would of been if it was just the picture of the snake..? O and espo when u get that truck do u still got the other chevy?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

No. I sold it brother...wish I wouldnt have...

Sent from the tree stand...


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

espo16 said:


> No. I sold it brother...wish I wouldnt have...
> 
> Sent from the tree stand...


O that was a nice ol Chevy wish I would of known u was gettin rid of it


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

*Wtf?*

Where else did you bust his ass? Either way i still like you and Fink even if you both are a little gay! Congrats on the rattler, lets celebrate! Break out the "Grape Drank"!



espo16 said:


> Yeah just like I busted your ass last night on the pool table... I do look short though...damn..
> 
> Sent from the tree stand...


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

Call kevin glover in milton. He does a great job on snakes at a reasonable price


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

TailRazor said:


> Where else did you bust his ass? Either way i still like you and Fink even if you both are a little gay! Congrats on the rattler, lets celebrate! Break out the "Grape Drank"!


I think the price went up on the skull...


----------



## RHowington (Nov 24, 2012)

heck put me on a deer.. havent killed anything but time this year :notworthy:


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Awesome....*

Nice rattler, nice thread. 



espo16 said:


> Ok here's the deal. Yes I can swim Mike... Actually saved someone from drowning...your mom...when she was pregnant with you... Shoulda let her drown... I'm not your stereotypical "black" guy... I don't listen to rap music (anymore). My pants fit (except for my huntin clothes because I layer) I didn't vote for Obama. My mom is Mexican so someone was half right..And I don't like chicken or watermelon... Ok that was a lie... I do like chicken and watermelon...But I can say that. You can't.... :wink:
> 
> Sent from the tree stand...


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the entertainment guys. It put a smile on my face and I don't smile much.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Ok here's the deal. Yes I can swim Mike... Actually saved someone from drowning...your mom...when she was pregnant with you... Shoulda let her drown... I'm not your stereotypical "black" guy... I don't listen to rap music (anymore). My pants fit (except for my huntin clothes because I layer) I didn't vote for Obama. My mom is Mexican so someone was half right..And I don't like chicken or watermelon... Ok that was a lie... I do like chicken and watermelon...But I can say that. You can't.... :wink:
> 
> Sent from the tree stand...


I think this is awesome:thumbsup: please tell me that you don't eat chitterlings, and croaker..... I'm gonna have to take you hunting with me...


----------



## RHowington (Nov 24, 2012)

did someone say Chitterlings? because i think i cook the best boiled chitterlings!!! with some rice and cornbread... mmmm:thumbup:


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

RHowington said:


> did someone say Chitterlings? because i think i cook the best boiled chitterlings!!! with some rice and cornbread... mmmm:thumbup:


 From Eddie Murphy Raw:

Baby... Baby that's nasty!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I think this is awesome:thumbsup: please tell me that you don't eat chitterlings, and croaker..... I'm gonna have to take you hunting with me...


On the other hand I'm about as white as your gonna find and I think croaker is the best tasting fish in the bay!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I think this is awesome:thumbsup: please tell me that you don't eat chitterlings, and croaker..... I'm gonna have to take you hunting with me...


Well Mullet, I wish I could say I didnt but I do... Only if I cook them though...I've walked into some folks houses while theyre cooking and left...there is a science to cooking good "chitlins." I guarowntee!! Never had croaker...had mullet smoked and fried though...

Sent from the tree stand...


----------



## RHowington (Nov 24, 2012)

I never cook chitters in the house. Wife would kill me LoL

Stalking my dinner


----------



## Kayakcowboy (Mar 24, 2009)

I just read this thread from start to finish and have tears rolling down my face! Great thread!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Well Mullet, I wish I could say I didnt but I do... Only if I cook them though...I've walked into some folks houses while theyre cooking and left...there is a science to cooking good "chitlins." I guarowntee!! Never had croaker...had mullet smoked and fried though...
> 
> Sent from the tree stand...


Mullet is my favorite fish fried/smoked!!! I've never had a "Chitlin" might have to put them on the bucket list....:thumbsup:


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Jeremy ...we will have him cook for us never had em either...


----------



## RHowington (Nov 24, 2012)

if someone is cooking chittings, im game... PARTY TIME!! COLD BEER AND CHITTERLINGS!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

What is a chitlin?


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Something I probably won't ever eat...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm typing up the history now...stand by for a good read...

Sent from the tree stand...


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> What is a chitlin?


basically hog guts...


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

*Dang!*

So i have to upgrade that case from natty light to miller light?



James Fink said:


> I think the price went up on the skull...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

"Chit'lins" is basically southern slang for chitterlings, or basically hog intestines. Some people turn up their noses at the mention of chitlins; other leave the house while they are cooking, driven away by their odor. However, the volume sold for New Year's dinners, with Christmas and Thanksgiving not far behind, attests to chitlins popularity in the United States. Chitterlings is the more formal name, but most people call them chitlins. They are usually part of a larger meal that includes collard greens, fried chicken, and other traditional Southern foods. Chitlins are not for the faint of palate or smell, which is why traditionally they were cooked outdoors at backyard hog killings in winter. They are a food that you either love or hate!
 Chitlins take a lot of time and effort to clean. They are partially cleaned when they are sold, but require additional hand cleaning before they are ready to eat. The secret to good and safe chitlins is in the cleaning, not in the cooking. They are available in supermarkets in African-American neighborhoods, especially during the holiday season. they can also be ordered from a butcher, but be prepared to buy 10 pounds of chitlins to get 5 pounds to cook.
 In 1966, the town of Salley, South Carolina, inaugurated the annual Chitlin' Strut. The first festival attracted about a hundred people. Today the festival draws about 70,000 people. 
Eating chitlins in the rural South is not as common as it once was. In colonial times, hogs were slaughtered in December, and hog maws (stomach), ears, pigs feet, and neck bones were given to the slaves. Until emancipation, African-American food choices were restricted by the dictates of their owners, and slave owners often fed their slaves little more than the scraps of animal meat that the owners deemed unacceptable for themselves. Because of the African tradition of cooking all edible parts of plants and animals, these foods helped the slaves survive in the United States.
The informal circuit of juke joints and clubs patronized by African Americans has long been called the "Chitlin Circuit." The Chitlin' Circuit was a string of music venues in the South that sold chitlins' and other soul food dishes. In the late 50's and early 60's these tours were crucial to Black artists. Because there was no media coverage for these artists, the Chitlin' Circuit was the only way to perform for their fans.

So there you have it...mmmmm hmmmm!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll pass.


----------



## RHowington (Nov 24, 2012)

Making my mouth water!!!!! I think it's time to cook some next weekend

Stalking my dinner


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

i like them fried crispy. the more you chew a boiled one the bigger it gets.....tony


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

hyco said:


> i like them fried crispy. the more you chew a boiled one the bigger it gets.....tony


Your not cooking them long enough...

Sent from the tree stand...


----------

